# B12 gets Nismo parts



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

In the pic you see the High Density Strut mounts that are included with the Suspension kit Greg is selling (2 per box). Also to the bottom are the nismo front control arm bushings (not included in the kit from Greg). Woo HOO. I'll let you know how they stiffen everything up. I'll be out of town for the next week, but I'll post pics of the suspension when I get back.
John


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

NismoDriver, although I probably not getting the Nismo suspension, can you post some pics and procedure on how to install these parts. Just so when I get a better shocks and springs I will have an easier time doing mine. Thanks a lot, cant wait to see your car after everything is installed.


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Well thats nice. I ordered control arm bushings two weeks ago and greg told me motorsports only had one of each left. Apparently not.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

I tried to order the rear front control arm bushing also, they cancelled that order. That is prolly wht Greg tried to order you. I ordered the control arm bushings seperately from Motorsports. Dunno what to yell ya. I'm gonna oder teh ES kit next for the rest of the bushings. The rear control arms and steering rack should work like a charm.
John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

HAha WTF?! We're the last of the mohicans... pretty soon no one will carry parts for our cars anymore  

Does ES make a kit specific to the B12 or are you planning on using the SE-R B13 Kit?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

B13 of course. I have never done a side by side comparison, but if the old eagle eye serves me right, they are virtually identical.
John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I've compared the lower front control arms of both and they do appear to be the same. In the rear, the control arms are also the same, in fact, you can change the b12 arms for the se-r arms. . . So i assume the bushings are the same too.

Do you have the ES catalogue? How much is the Bushing kit for the b13?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

If I remember correctly its around $130. I havn't done my shopping for it yet, but I'll keep you posted on the cheapest I find. Mike S. can prolly give agood price on it. I also get alot of things from Cyberauto.com.
John


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

Charles,
If you havn't contacted Greg about it, he carries ES bushings now. I just got mine in. He's got awesome prices. Prices for the public are around $100 
John


----------

